# Venice Marina versus Cypress Cove



## Never Enough (Feb 13, 2008)

Which marina is best for in water storage to leave my boat for a month or so this winter?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Both marinas are nice but I prefer Venice Marina over Cypress Cove, mainly because of better management and atmosphere. The Butler brothers at Venice Marina are great!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Captain Jake Adams (1/6/2009)*Both marinas are nice but I prefer Venice Marina over Cypress Cove, mainly because of better management and atmosphere. The Butler brothers at Venice Marina are great!




qft and the food is better at Venice as well.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

VM

George


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If you want a cleaning table go to Venice marina


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

have been going to Venice, since 91', have used both, always have problems with Cypress 

cove, very little with VM. For what it's worth.


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

I run my operation out of Crypress Cove. And I can see where alot of people have had some not so good things to say about Crypress. But it is now under new ownership and the old staff is gone. It might take a little while to get it back to where it should be but it will. But for the meanwhile Venice has what you need. 

Capt. Mike


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Sonny and Mike are gone???????

George


----------



## Never Enough (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like I will use Venice Marina. Thanks for the comments. Tim


----------

